# New Mosquito



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice color, love those lines!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Kevin Clark (Dec 15, 2019)

How long of a process from start to finish?
Thanks.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Kevin Clark said:


> How long of a process from start to finish?
> Thanks.


I think it is about 3 months. I went on their website and looked at what they had in inventory. They had one Mosquito left but it wasn't done yet. But I was able to add some custom things to it. So all total, I had to wait a month.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats, very nice bud. ...What are you going with prop and rigging wise?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Congrats, very nice bud. ...What are you going with prop and rigging wise?


Right now, I am just going with the standard Powertech prop. I'll run that first and decide what I want from it. Going center console with jump seat cooler/live well. Suzuki 60, Lenco trim tabs, 4" jack plate, Simrad GO7, 23' Carbon Marine G2 and a whole assortment of other little things.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice man, keep the pics rolling as you get them.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Padre said:


> Liz sent me some pics today of my Mosquito. Longest 3 weeks of my life being without a boat. Sold my boat last week and I am supposed to pick this one up next week on the 27th, provided we are not all zombies by then.
> View attachment 123732
> View attachment 123734


Patience is a virtue, Padre.  At least you're in a good spot to do some wade fishing, provided you maintain social distancing, of course.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Padre said:


> Liz sent me some pics today of my Mosquito. Longest 3 weeks of my life being without a boat. Sold my boat last week and I am supposed to pick this one up next week on the 27th, provided we are not all zombies by then.
> View attachment 123732
> View attachment 123734


Congrats!! You will love it. As others have said, keep the pictures coming in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2020)

Padre said:


> Right now, I am just going with the standard Powertech prop. I'll run that first and decide what I want from it. Going center console with jump seat cooler/live well. Suzuki 60, Lenco trim tabs, 4" jack plate, Simrad GO7, 23' Carbon Marine G2 and a whole assortment of other little things.


Sounds like a great setup!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is a member’s Mosquito with a Foreman prop and Tran compression plate he shaped and matched the color to the outboard. I saw this boat perform one day when we crossed paths while fishing and it ran 33-34 with three average sized men.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here is a member’s Mosquito with a Foreman prop and Tran compression plate he shaped and matched the color to the outboard. I saw this boat perform one day when we crossed paths while fishing and it ran 33-34 with three average sized men.


Wow! That is some nice work right there.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here is a member’s Mosquito with a Foreman prop and Tran compression plate he shaped and matched the color to the outboard. I saw this boat perform one day when we crossed paths while fishing and it ran 33-34 with three average sized men.


Yep, he did a very professional job with that. I opted for the Bob's True Tracker Stabilizer (Whale Tail) powder-coated black. It gave me an even better hole shot and I can plane easily at low speeds with my Trophy 4-blade prop. Ran through some very skinny water recently on full moon negative low tides and it did great with the engine jacked up and no damage to the sea grasses.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Looking great so far!! You're gonna love it. We love every minute on ours.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Also, I sold my old push pole with my boat. I called down to Carbon Marine, and they can't make any more G2's because of their materials in China not being shipped because of the Coronavirus. I can't afford the G3. Went down to the local dealer in town, and gor this brand new 23' G2 out the door with taxes for $729.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Picked up the boat on Friday. Will and Liz were amazing. On Saturday, we took the boat out to break in the motor and just ride around and go swimming. On Sunday, went out for a little while and fished and slimed the boat with its first fish, a good sized trout on the fly. Then yesterday, we landed the first redfish on the boat. Ended up with 2 reds, one on fly and one on spin. So far, loving the boat.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats, Padre. Way to christen the new ride. Love the skiff dog, too!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Glad you’re loving it. It’s a beauty!

is that casting platform from another boat, or are they making them with the fiberglass tops now?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Glad you’re loving it. It’s a beauty!
> 
> is that casting platform from another boat, or are they making them with the fiberglass tops now?


No that is not a Beavertail platform. I had to stay in budget and couldn't get one from them. So this was a Birdsall platform I had in my shed and we sanded it down and repainted it.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Padre said:


> No that is not a Beavertail platform. I had to stay in budget and couldn't get one from them. So this was a Birdsall platform I had in my shed and we sanded it down and repainted it.



ah, ok. I had to do a double take on that one. The boat is beautiful. Are you seeing about 33 mph out of it? Thats about what I can regularly squeeze out of mine with the PT 4 blade. I can get 34 on slick conditions, but for the most part I top out at 33.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> ah, ok. I had to do a double take on that one. The boat is beautiful. Are you seeing about 33 mph out of it? Thats about what I can regularly squeeze out of mine with the PT 4 blade. I can get 34 on slick conditions, but for the most part I top out at 33.


So far I am only getting about 31 mph. But I haven't had it any flat water yet. It has been pretty rough every time we have been out.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Padre said:


> So far I am only getting about 31 mph. But I haven't had it any flat water yet. It has been pretty rough every time we have been out.


Once you get to know the boat, you’ll be able to trim it out and get a couple more mphs out of it. I can squeeze 33-34 out of mine regularly, and saw 35 once, but haven’t seen it since, lol. But I’m happy with 33, it’s pretty good for the 60. It’s a great little boat...you’re gonna love it more and more each time out.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats! Someday, I'll be able to take mine out again...


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Beautiful boat. What do they call that color?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Finatic7 said:


> Beautiful boat. What do they call that color?


They call it Kiwi Squeeze.


----------



## LLMflyfisher (Aug 9, 2019)

Speed and all is important but what I like the most is how shallow I was able to pole it across. I could feel the mud bottom back in here. Enjoy!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

It is all about the skinny


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

It is all about the skinny


----------

